# Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden



## Katzehuhn (14. Mai 2005)

Rundungen von Zahlen

 Wie bekomm ich das hin das eine Zahl immer auf den Hunderterstellen gerundet wird?

 Bsp 
 Zahl  = 34
 Rundung = 0
 _______

 Zahl = 399
 Rundung = 300
 ______
 Zahl = 232920
 Rundung = 232900

 Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## bn (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

Hallo,

das ist zwar reine Mathematik aber egal:

```
// vor dem Runden
$zahl = 145;

//floor rundet ab, ceil rundet auf, round rundet wie gewohnt

// nach dem Abrunden
$zahl = floor($zahl/100)*100;
```

mfg Bloddy


----------



## _voodoo (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

[PHPF]round[/PHPF] könnte doch auch helfen?!


----------



## bn (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*



			
				_voodoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [PHPF]round[/PHPF] könnte doch auch helfen?!





> Beschreibung
> double round ( double val [, int precision] )
> 
> Diese Funktion rundet den Eingabewert val auf precision Stellen nach dem Komma auf oder ab.


Round hilft allein nicht wirklich weiter 

mfg Bloddy


----------



## Gumbo (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

Mithilfe des zweiten Paramters precision ist es auch bei der round()-Funktion auf Hunderterstellen zu runden:
	
	
	



```
<?php

	echo round(12345, -2);

?>
```
Allerdings ist der precision-Parameter erst ab PHP 4 verfügbar.


----------



## _voodoo (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

Das stimmt wohl :-(


----------



## Mamphil (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

Hi!


			
				Katzehuhn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zahl = 399
> Rundung = 300


Wo hast du denn Runden gelernt?

Du willst scheinbar IMMER ABRUNDEN! Das würdest du so machen, wie bloody newbie schon geschrieben hat:

```
$abgerundet = floor($zahl/100)*100;
```

Mamphil


----------



## bn (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

steht zwar so in der Doku nicht drin, funktioniert aber - wieder etwas gelernt.

Allerdings möchte Katzehuhn generell abrunden (entnehme ich seinen Beispielen) und round rundet nunmal ab 0.5 auf.

mfg Bloddy


----------



## Gumbo (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

Sonst könntest du auch mit dem „int-Operator“ arbeiten: 
	
	
	



```
(int)(399/100)*100;
```


----------



## Katzehuhn (14. Mai 2005)

*Re: Zahlen auf hunderter Stellen runden!*

jap ich brauch abrunden da ich ein koordinatensystem per id(so dauert eine abfrage höchstens ne halbe sekunde ) kreiere und immer abfrage ob die gesuchte Zahl immer zwischen 1-100 ; 101- 200 (100 x 100 Feld, aufgeteilt auf mehrere Datenbanken um die Zugriffszeit zu erhöhen ) Wenn das Spiel schon weiter ist würd ich mich freuen wenn hier ein paar testen würden, mach PHP erst seit knap 3 Monaten also kann das noch einwenig dauern^^(derzeit steht das Kampfsystem + Map (seit heute )
 danke füre eure Hilfe


----------



## boran (8. November 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab nämlich schwierigkeiten beim Runden. Ich sag euch das was im buch steht ,vieleicht kann mir da ja einer helfen ? Ok hier ich schreib sie auf:Runde folgende Zahlen auf den Stellenwert ,der in klammer steht: b)99 500(T),c)123 456(ZT)


----------



## DeluXe (8. November 2009)

Wo genau kommst du denn nicht weiter?
In dem Thread hier wurde eigentlich schon alles erklärt und auch mit funktionstüchtigen Beispielen bestückt.


----------

